# (MN) Frisbies Kodiak Kid GR



## Roostie (Sep 20, 2009)

High Powered Mn Golden Retriever, Qualified for 2009 Master Nationals,Ran and Passed 2010 Master Nationals, 3rd place in Minnesota Master's 2009, see www.FrisbiesKodiakKid.com for details.


----------

